# Living the apartment life



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

We moved to our apartment a few days ago. The move was exhausting, but they are settling in well. I haven't left them home alone yet because of chiropractor appointments a couple times a week after work, and that would involve them being alone for 8-9 hours (I work full time too). So I drop them at my moms for the day since they are on my way to the Dr and I can let them out. 

My bf is in town so he will be staying with them while I leave them for the day for first time tomorrow so I can kind of ease them into it. 

Yuki is doing surprisingly well passing other dogs, he looks and just keeps on walking past...but Atticus, being the big tough guy he is, has to growl and bark the whole time we pass. It is so embarrassing...but hopefully he will get used to it and will stop. 

As far as barking (my main concern), they barked a little bit the past 2 days but stop when I correct them. Now Atticus does silent little "woofs" since that isn't technically barking...little smartypants lol. I'm just hoping they stay quiet while I'm at work. They building has been very quiet so far so I'm thinking things will be fine, unless they see things to bark at through the windows.

But I'll stop rambling...they both seem happy here, and I am too!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They look very happy and I am sure you are relieved not to have the worries that some of the problems you had been having are behind you. I do understand worrying about barking. I am sure we have barking when we aren't home, but at things like UPS coming to the front door and the like. Since we have a decent amount of room between us and our neighbors and I am sure it isn't non stop barking I just let it be.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The move was exhausting for Atticus... Congratulations on your new place!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations! I know you have been looking forward to this for a while. Your boys both look so happy


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Have you considered some sort of doggie cam so that you can keep tabs on them when they are alone? That way you will know if they are barking a lot or having any other difficulty. We do not have one since I am retired, but I know some people on the forum have one and are glad to be able to "check in" with his dogs during the work day.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Congratulations on the move! I'm sure everyone will settle in just fine.

BTW, I have been chuckling now for a couple of minutes. I can't get over the pictures of them side by side, and laying next to each other. "Big" baby, and "little" baby", lol. That is so darn cute!!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations on settling in to your new apartment! Yuki and Atticus look quite at home! Love the photos of them snuggled in together!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations on the new place!
As for preventing barking when you are not home - keep those shades down so they won't see outside stimulus, leave a radio or tv on to drown out background noises, and if you can, block them from getting to the front door so that they do not hear passers by. And if you can, try to do an accelerated version of separation anxiety prevention training, leaving them over and over again starting with a very short period of time, and building on it. A poodle cam would indeed be helpful for observing them and determining where their threshold is, and returning before they reach it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Conrats on the successful move! The boys sound like they are going to do fine! After living in a house all your life, the only thing you will find that takes time getting used to is having to do 'potty walks' instead of just opening the back door and letting them out! It's such a pain in the a**! LOL!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I did get a camera to check in on them while I'm gone. Today was the first day I left them at home alone. My bf stayed until noon before heading home so they were only home alone for 3 hours (but I worked for 6). There was some barking and crying for about 15 minutes and they eventually stopped. But there was a lot of pacing and they were restless most of the time. They both seemed nervous but I think in a few days they will be okay. They grew up in my parents house their whole lives so they have quite a bit of adjusting to do. 

I'm just a bit nervous because tomorrow is Saturday, and most peoples' day off, so I hope they dont wake anyone and report us. I'm debating if I should drop them off at my moms, but then I feel like I would confuse them and undo the "training" they had today by going back and forth so much. I'm torn on what to do.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Heres a screenshot from the camera. By the third hour he finally made himself comfortable on the chair. I need to find a way to reposition the camera so I can see Atticus too, I'm not sure what he was doing all day. 



They love the "dog park" but Atticus can sneak thru the bars to I have to keep him on leash so I can step on it to stop him if needed.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

do you give a treat when you leave? sometimes it helps.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I do. Maybe I will give them one that will take a bit longer to eat...like a dehydrated chicken neck. I'm hoping they settle down a bit faster/easier today.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

They will be fine! Glad your move went well!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I took the boys for a 30 minute walk and played fetch for 15 minutes in the off leash area and gave the them each a chicken neck and filled their treat dispensing balls with their favorite treats to keep them occupied. Atticus was nervous about me leaving and didn't eat his. Yuki went and layed in his bed to eat his as I left, but got up and cried at the door for about 10-15 minutes. But he settled down much quicker than the previous day. Atticus cried for a long time and was even howling...which I have never heard. It broke my heart.

The treat balls were empty when I got home so I'm not sure who got all the treats out but I'm happy they had something to do while I was gone.

They seem to really enjoy it here...Yuki thinks its great that we can play ball ALL day. He throws his tennis ball at me the entire time we are home, and we play ball out in the off leash doggie area twice a day. They also love going on multiple walks a day, and I actually enjoy it too.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the howling is the worst part. it's especially bad when it doesn't matter to the dog that there are other dogs around. where are yooooooooou...


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Well apart from the howling it sounds like the boys love their new home! I don't know what to suggest - are you leaving music/radio/podcast or something on to help distract them? I'm sure they'll get used to it though. 

Is there some kind of special treat you can give them only when they're left alone? that way they'll hopefully be excited enough for that that they'll not mind you leaving as much.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

they will get used to it! With my dogs, it's all about the exercise. If you go on a long, exhausting run before you leave, and they get a treat when you return, you will be happily surprised how quickly they adjust. You probably already are!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> the howling is the worst part. it's especially bad when it doesn't matter to the dog that there are other dogs around. where are yooooooooou...



I rather enjoyed the song that Tangee and Teaka used to sing when I left when I saw it on the poodle cam. I saved a clip. Tangee was a baritone, and Teaka a soprano with a little vibrato at the end.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Michelle said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I did get a camera to check in on them while I'm gone. Today was the first day I left them at home alone. My bf stayed until noon before heading home so they were only home alone for 3 hours (but I worked for 6). There was some barking and crying for about 15 minutes and they eventually stopped. But there was a lot of pacing and they were restless most of the time. They both seemed nervous but I think in a few days they will be okay. They grew up in my parents house their whole lives so they have quite a bit of adjusting to do.
> 
> I'm just a bit nervous because tomorrow is Saturday, and most peoples' day off, so I hope they dont wake anyone and report us. I'm debating if I should drop them off at my moms, but then I feel like I would confuse them and undo the "training" they had today by going back and forth so much. I'm torn on what to do.



I don't know what others are saying, but personally, I wouldn't be taking them back and forth. This is their home now, and they need to be getting used to it. Taking them to your Mom's for a visit now and then is great, but otherwise, IMO, they need to stay at home.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

TrixieTreasure said:


> I don't know what others are saying, but personally, I wouldn't be taking them back and forth. This is their home now, and they need to be getting used to it. Taking them to your Mom's for a visit now and then is great, but otherwise, IMO, they need to stay at home.


That is what I was thinking as well. I just feel bad when I work 6-7 hours, come home for 1.5 hours then leave for another 1.5 hrs for my chiro appt (its a far drive now that I moved). It is only twice a week so its not a daily thing, and it isnt _that_ long. They will just have to get used to it I guess. Just because I have the option to drop them off there I keep thinking about it, but I just have to pretend I don't have that option since I'm on my own now. Its an adjustment for all of us! lol


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

That is so awesome that you have apartments that allow large breeds. Almost all of the apartments in my town have a 45lb. limit, plus specific breed regulations. 
Happy apartment living! 
(Willie got over the barking within the first month  )


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Michelle said:


> That is what I was thinking as well. I just feel bad when I work 6-7 hours, come home for 1.5 hours then leave for another 1.5 hrs for my chiro appt (its a far drive now that I moved). It is only twice a week so its not a daily thing, and it isnt _that_ long. They will just have to get used to it I guess. Just because I have the option to drop them off there I keep thinking about it, but I just have to pretend I don't have that option since I'm on my own now. Its an adjustment for all of us! lol



Yes, it's definitely an adjustment, but try not to worry. You'll get in a good routine, and everyone will be fine. It just takes time.


----------

